# Tabular comparison of WCF and 1689 LBCF



## raekwon (Mar 5, 2007)

If anyone's interested, that is. I've found this page quite profitable in my study.

http://www.proginosko.com/docs/wcf_lbcf.html


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 5, 2007)

Good site. Very helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

I recently posted the link to that site in this thread, where I have also posted a comparison of the 1646 and 1789 WCF. 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> A Tabular Comparison of the 1646 WCF and the 1689 LBCF





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Differences Between the 1646 and 1789 WCF


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 5, 2007)

Very Helpful!


----------



## raekwon (Mar 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I recently posted the link to that site in this thread, where I have also posted a comparison of the 1646 and 1789 WCF.



Looks like the link to the comparisons between the two WCFs is dead. Accursed linkrot!  

No worries, though. It's apparently still available on the Wayback Machine . . .
http://web.archive.org/web/20050204111905/http://www.opc.org/documents/WCF_orig.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

raekwon said:


> Looks like the link to the comparisons between the two WCFs is dead. Accursed linkrot!
> 
> No worries, though. It's apparently still available on the Wayback Machine . . .
> http://web.archive.org/web/20050204111905/http://www.opc.org/documents/WCF_orig.html



  Thanks!


----------

